# tiling tub surround



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Is it ok to put green sheetrock around a tub and put tile to it with mastic? or should there be cement board around the first 2 feet and then swap over to sheetrock?


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

bluebird5 said:


> Is it ok to put green sheetrock around a tub and put tile to it with mastic? or should there be cement board around the first 2 feet and then swap over to sheetrock?


Oh boy, nothing about that works at all. CBU the whole thing as a minimum and use the mastic for, well, use the bucket to sit on. None of that combination has any business in a wet location


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Can it be done that way to some sort of success? Yes.

However, why? By simply using a liquid membrane and thinset, you've just eliminated any potential problems. If you are doing a liquid membrane, you don't need cement board. Just cover the entire area. or you could use cement board and just liquid over the seams and screw holes. Or you could use DensShield and liquid the seams and screw holes.

You have options, I just wouldn't use green board and mastic. 

BTW, green board has been removed from the IRC for 2006.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

and dont forget 4 or 6 mil clear poly on the studs, over the lip of the tub.... Be sure to use proper alkali resistant mesh tape on the seams and corners set with thinset. (powdered thinset, none of that pre-mix junk)


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well that is what I was wondering because it is just a tub and not a tub shower combination if you still need the waterproofing. I don't spash water all over the walls when im playin with my rubber duckies. Angus, mapie aqua defense or redguard ok for sheetrock (mold resistent)


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes, you can use Mapei AquaDefense over drywall. Although, what's the use of having moisture resistant drywall if it's covered by a liquid membrane?


----------



## essrmo (May 2, 2007)

never could figure out why people spend so much time, money and effort to do it wrong when floating is just so easy.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

essrmo said:


> never could figure out why people spend so much time, money and effort to do it wrong when floating is just so easy.


You mean mud walls? 

I can do it 3x's quicker without.


----------



## essrmo (May 2, 2007)

angus242 said:


> You mean mud walls?
> 
> I can do it 3x's quicker without.


without an intregal drainage system ?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

For a tub surround?


----------



## essrmo (May 2, 2007)

especially for a tub surround.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Not really sure at what you're getting at. What does a tub surround have to do with an integral drainage system?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Mud is not waterproof. Are you then covering the mud with a liquid membrane?

I'm as confused as Angus :laughing:


----------



## essrmo (May 2, 2007)

water get in and needs to be channeled out. when the *water can not get out*, it backs up 
and stacks up in the wall until if finds a place to weep out.
as the wall becomes saturated, mold, dryrot and structural damage set in, 
The cure is too make the third coat (tile) waterproof. which demonstrates my first and second points (time and money).


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Why let water in and the allow it to get out if you can just keep it from getting in at all?

Like I said, I can I perform the "keep water out altogether" method much quicker. Perhaps others prefer other ways. I was just answering the OP's question with my opinion.

I seriously doubt that in this situation, with the person who asked the question that a floated tub surround wall is the advice needed.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

essrmo said:


> The cure is too make the third coat (tile) waterproof. which demonstrates my first and second points (time and money).


and tile isn't waterproof...thus the necessity of waterproofing behind it.


----------



## essrmo (May 2, 2007)

katoman said:


> Mud is not waterproof. Are you then covering the mud with a liquid membrane?
> 
> I'm as confused as Angus :laughing:


liquid membrane (waterproof barrier) is not nessesary if you provide drainage.
yes, (properly built) masonry walls have intregal drainage systems. rather than explain it to people who :laughing:, just look it up.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

essrmo said:


> water get in and needs to be channeled out. when the *water can not get out*, it backs up
> and stacks up in the wall until if finds a place to weep out.
> as the wall becomes saturated, mold, dryrot and structural damage set in,
> The cure is too make the third coat (tile) waterproof. which demonstrates my first and second points (time and money).


I understand now, you rely on the grout to be waterproof. No issue with that. But as Angus has said there are faster ways than mud walls.

Not saying anything wrong with mud. :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm still confused.

Cementitious grout has an absorption of around 7%-9%. How is that waterproof? :confused1:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

ok they hell with the two goof balls. Hang some Durock NEXTGEN. Mud the seams and install some LATICRETE hydroban and call it done. If water goes thru HYDROBAN I will walk into the whitehouse nude and be on CNN:clap::clap:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm thinking cost is an issue. Why else would the first suggestion be greenboard and mastic?

Just put up regular old drywall, run the most available liquid membrane and collect a check.

All this CBU, mud walls stuff......:lol:


----------



## stoneplanking (Mar 20, 2011)

where it is only a short tile splash and not a combo tub and shower you are ok to use cement board, I always back cut my cement board to fit flush against wall over tub flanges and tight on the tub and then caulked with silicone and then used a premium grade thinset trying always to get 100% coverage, stack it, grout it, caulk it and seal it. never fails.:thumbup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

if cost is the factor then let JOSE and CHAVES:laughing::laughing: do they job fer ferty pasos BOSS...........I fixa da tub seround"E...........


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

Blue bird are you saying you intend to tile the whole way up a wall that only has a tub or are you going 1 or 2 courses up? 

I agree the fastest method here is to just hit the wall with a liquid water proofing membrane or you could do kerdi. just do a course of tile just so that any splashing from the tub wont wet the walls and be done. if its just a tub I wouldnt sweat the water too much.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

*hrdroban*



opiethetileman said:


> ok they hell with the two goof balls. Hang some Durock NEXTGEN. Mud the seams and install some LATICRETE hydroban and call it done. If water goes thru HYDROBAN I will walk into the whitehouse nude and be on CNN:clap::clap:


If you show up with some fried chicken and watermelon, they might let you in :laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I am glad you two translated out DANLISGH or however persion says it.:thumbup::thumbup:



BUt a little humor sometime cheers us up in tough debates around here:clap::clap::w00t:


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bastien1337 said:


> Blue bird are you saying you intend to tile the whole way up a wall that only has a tub or are you going 1 or 2 courses up?
> 
> I agree the fastest method here is to just hit the wall with a liquid water proofing membrane or you could do kerdi. just do a course of tile just so that any splashing from the tub wont wet the walls and be done. if its just a tub I wouldnt sweat the water too much.


I was just wondering what the norm was for a tub surround. I was just talking about a couple coarses of tile. I wasn't necessarily looking for the fastest or cheapest way but didn't want to overkill it. Just wondering what you guys did in that situation.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

If the wall is existing, just hit it all with liquid.

If you are replacing part of the wall (installing a new tub), DensShield with liquid on seams and screws.

Replacing the walls to the ceiling, DensArmor with liquid over seams and screws.

That's what I'd do. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

DensShield vs. DensArmor Whats the difference?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

bluebird5 said:


> DensShield vs. DensArmor Whats the difference?


DensShield is a waterproof tile backer.
DensArmor is a mold resistant, moisture resistant, paperless drywall substitute.


----------



## the rock (Feb 27, 2011)

G D Right opie!:clap:


----------

